# Big white messy building full of little surprises Shropshire



## Ninja Kitten (Apr 10, 2012)

Found this place on a mini splore trip at the weekend..from the back and outside it just looks like a simple place that could of had a few nice little features inside..so thought we better have a little mooch...glad we did the place is really weird lots of rooms jammed full of all sorts of bits and bobs ..at some point ide say it has been used for storage of some small toy manufactoring busness that obviously failed...as rooms are full of boxes of toys...then you turn a corner and ceiling high are boxes of way more personal effects some wrapped and boxed others just piled high all gathering dust just left behind..the whole building was a mix of very old and new..i could of snapped away for hours but had one memory card for the whole trip so didnt..but definatly worth a second wander..


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 10, 2012)

That looks amazing,thanks for sharing.


----------



## onthebusescrazy (Apr 10, 2012)

Another Great find bexs brillan't photos


----------



## highcannons (Apr 10, 2012)

thats good stuff. Got me fingers caught in one of those mangles when I was a kid....................


----------



## UE-OMJ (Apr 10, 2012)

Excellent - how do you manage to keep finding all these amazing places AND get into them!?


----------



## nelly (Apr 10, 2012)

Great stuff Becs


----------



## TranKmasT (Apr 10, 2012)

Unassuming from the outside. Great bits inside. 



omj624p said:


> Excellent - how do you manage to keep finding all these amazing places AND get into them!?



I think she really is a kitten and she transforms into one.

A saucer of milk and she's anybodies.


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Apr 10, 2012)

TranKmasT said:


> Unassuming from the outside. Great bits inside.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



cheeky buggu! we fell upon this place actually...so a lucky find really..and its always worth trying the door..


----------



## skeleton key (Apr 10, 2012)

Keep trying them doors Kitten  Great stuff

SK


----------



## mummyshambles (Apr 11, 2012)

fascinating, i love reading thru all the old documents,trying to piece the jigsaw together of what/who was there... it looks a bit like an old pub from outside


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Apr 12, 2012)

mummyshambles said:


> fascinating, i love reading thru all the old documents,trying to piece the jigsaw together of what/who was there... it looks a bit like an old pub from outside



thats exactly what i thought too it may of been a pub..tried to research it a tad but came up with it being used as an insurance brokers thats all...


----------



## Silent Hill (Apr 12, 2012)

Excellent find. A plethora of goodies to peruse


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Apr 13, 2012)

skeleton key said:


> Keep trying them doors Kitten  Great stuff
> 
> SK



Always will..


----------



## SeffyboyUK (Apr 13, 2012)

Some nice feature there, cheers for sharing.


----------



## sparky. (Apr 22, 2012)

brilliant report i love seeing personal belongings just left behind nice 1


----------



## Mars Lander (Apr 23, 2012)

Wow this right near Shhh...'s brother Luckypants drove past this a couple of times thanks for sharing good to see what its like.


----------



## wherever i may roam (Apr 23, 2012)

Nice find...


----------



## kevsy21 (Apr 23, 2012)

Not a bad find that,i always take a camera when i go for a drive you never know what you may come across.Well done.


----------

